# If this is "Almost Heaven" I don't want to go there



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

*If this is "Almost Heaven" I don't want to go there!!*

A kennel was raided in Lehigh County, PA yesterday and almost 1,000 animals were found in filthy and cruel conditions...

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/local/20081002_SPCA_raids__horrific__Lehigh_County_kennel.html

The name of the kennel is "Almost Heaven Kennel" It should be named "Almost Hell". It's easy to see how people can be decieved by a website...

http://www.almostheavenkennel.com/

Look at what they charge for "rescues"! 

A local TV station ran the story this morning and there appeared to be a golden retriever in one of the kennel runs 

http://wfmz.com/view/?id=499013 Click on "Watch Video"


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sad, the list of dogs seems to go on forever. they can "custom make your own special mix", makes me want to barf...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a sad, sad story.  I'm so glad law enforcement finally stepped up and they're trying to do something about it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Officials haven't yet decided whether to pull this person's kennel license? How much evidence do they need? And this 'breeder' is selling mixed breed dogs for $500 and up. Who would be stupid enough to pay hundreds of dollars for a mixed breed dog, when the same kinds of dogs are being put to death every day in animal shelters across the country? I just don't understand why these situations are allowed to continue. According to the article, this place was inspected and passed in August -- which I find really hard to believe.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres nothing more awful then walking into a place like this..... Been there a few times and your heart just sinks... Glad the spca came in and are pulling these poor babies.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a heartless sounding place


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't look...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Theres nothing more awful then walking into a place like this..... Been there a few times and your heart just sinks... Glad the spca came in and are pulling these poor babies.


These are the places where when you leave you are sure that you can never take enough showers to get the stink off, and you throw the clothes that you were wearing away. And then you cry every time you close your eyes because you keep seeing it in your mind. Been there.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

This individual is going to face 500.00 fines PER abuse! Even if they don't yank his kennel license he just went out of business! I think it looks good in him. From what I'm told on CNN there were dead animals in the freezer of this place (mostly puppies) and hundreds were without adequate water / food.

Best part is he passed inspection a month ago and the cops did an undercover sting! Good for them!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How sad, can't look!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I just saw the video and saw the golden you were talking about...how sad. So many dogs...and dead dogs in a freezer? Can't believe my ears. I am so glad SPCA was able to go in and take over the place.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Left my opinion of them on their website email.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

This is WHY we do RESCUE! 
These people need to be stuck in a too small kennel and left without food or water.
This is what makes me sooo fricken angry about puppy mills and buying from stores...

But on a better note: If you live in the area or close to it, see what you can do to help out the spca with these fur kids. Volunteer to help these poor babies...


If I were even close to PA I'd be right in there helping do whatever I could....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought that was in West Virginia.
I came close to adopting from the "Almost Heaven" Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------

